

A Startup wants to replace your hard drive with an infinite, virtual drive - quarterlygent
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/23/30-petabytes-later-bitcasa-takes-infinite-storage-to-version-2-0-with-revamped-android-ios-desktop-apps/

======
quarterlygent
Anyone used the service before? Apparently it's like dropbox but doesn't take
up any space and data gets encrypted client side...

